# Diamonds new Cage



## Maxwell (Jan 15, 2014)

Guys, 

Just thought I'd Post and show my new Tank that I just finished to inspire anyone.
And provide answers if anyone has any questions.

The setup includes the use of

Dimming Thermostat (blue screen), with both day & night temperature settings, aswell as timed light switch on control for daytime.
2 x digital thermometers for different zone temperature measures.
1x Hygrometer for the cages humitidy.
1x Gimble Downlight controlled by the dimming thermostat
1x Gimble Downlight controlled by the light switch on the front (to be used if neccessary (night time check up))
1x Heat lamp batten controlled by the dimming thermostat.

Costs were roughly

Downlights $15 Each (included transformer & globe) - Bunnings
Vents were $5 Each - Bunnings
Dimming Thermostat $78 - Online Retailer
Thermometres & Hygrometer were off ebay $3 each
Light Switch $5 - Bunnings
Pack of 40mm Chipboard Screws $9 - Bunnings
3x (1200 x 595) Melamine - Bunnings (remained uncut) $11 a sheet (I Think)
1x (1800 x 595) Melamine - I cut up but Bunnings could cut. $ 22 a sheet (I Think)
2x (100 x 595) Glass Rail
1x (250 x 595) Light Panel
1x (575 x 595) Floor
1x (640 x 445) Roof
1x (20 x 595) Mesh on Light support

Glass was (590 x 970) $55 - Koala Glass (Newcastle)
Stainless cutout $15 - Hydrolasercut (Newcastle)
Glass sandwhich hinges $5 - Ebay
Glass magnetic lock $6 - Ebay
Additional key lock $5 - Ebay (not fitted Yet)

When building the tank, I predrilled all holes using a 3mm drill bit.
I drilled all holes 8mm in (centred)
The cutouts were done using a 10mm drill and a jigsaw.


----------



## smileysnake (Jan 16, 2014)

very tidy job mate..well done...


----------



## bdav70 (Jan 28, 2014)

Pretty nifty! Did you build in your thermostats and thermometers? Is that what I can see? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Looks good mate but I would not trust that magnetic lock, snakes can push pretty hard again glass and also the gimble light unless they are LED types will add to the heat of the enclosure.


----------



## PappaSmurf (Jan 28, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## Maxwell (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi guys,

Yes bdav all the screens are mounted in and stainless surrounds just to add a nicer finish.

I have upgraded the down lights to led lights after noticing the heat issues

And after searching high and low for a proper locking solution I settled for these window drop bolts. Little on the dear side but worked perfectly. 
They are in front of the glass to prevent it coming forward any further. 







Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

Great job, looks like you have solutions to all my possible problems. Do you find you really need the hygrometer or is it pretty stable most of the time. I do not use a hygrometer in any of my enclosures even my GTP and have had no problems with shedding.


----------



## Maxwell (Jan 28, 2014)

Honestly the hygrometer is just cause I like gadgets. 

But yeah its pretty stable. 

I have built three identical enclosures now and considering build fake backgrounds for them. Just need the inspiration

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 28, 2014)

looks awesome mate wow


----------



## andynic07 (Jan 28, 2014)

I fought my need to know and control everything which was pretty hard. I do not even fun thermostats anymore just timers.


----------



## Crazycow232 (Jan 28, 2014)

what are the dimensions of it please


----------



## Maxwell (Jan 28, 2014)

External dimensions are 1216x 627x595 internal if you minus 32mm should be roughly right

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------

